# Do husbands like sexy letters?



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I know that men are very visual but do they also like to read about sex? Over the years I have journaled about sexual encounters with my husband. Recently I thought about writing out one of those delicious memories and giving it to my husband. Is this something men would like? Just wondering...


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Giro flee said:


> I know that men are very visual but do they also like to read about sex? Over the years I have journaled about sexual encounters with my husband. Recently I thought about writing out one of those delicious memories and giving it to my husband. Is this something men would like? Just wondering...


I enjoy sexy letters very much but I prefer a BJ much more ....... to be honest with you  thank goodness my Mrs understands this and complies as best as possible !!!!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

have him read it whilst you pleasure him and I'll bet he'll look for more


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Yes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Yes. YES. *YES*, *YES!!!*


fyp


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Umm, hello, _Penthouse Letters_!

I really think people have totally overblown the "men are visual" notion. Yes men enjoy visuals, but we DO read you know.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

To be honest I have no idea what a penthouse letter is. I just have never seen books for men about sex unless they are how to books. I also didn't know you guys were capable of reading while receiving oral sex, now that is something I would not be able to do.. Well, I'm going through my journals now to find a fun memory to reshare with him. Thanks!


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

long time ago my wife (then girlfriend) would send me hand written letters sprayed with her perfume.

man-oh-man - let me tell you. Be still my heart. She even did the lipstick kiss on it a few times. Talk about getting my engine going. whew! 

and she knew it too, the shameless minx. 

Been lots of years since we traded love letters. Mostly because - you know - we see each other every day and sleep together and eat together and vacation togethr and do things with the kids together and....

but yeah - hand written letters are very, very nice. They dont have to be racy or anything - it really IS the thought that counts. It can be very flattering too - when someone takes the time to muse or reflect on their thoughts about their lives and generously share that with you.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

One more question, would it be better to write about an experience that was more about what I did for him or something about what he did for me to turn me to jelly?


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Giro flee said:


> To be honest I have no idea what a penthouse letter is. I just have never seen books for men about sex unless they are how to books. I also didn't know you guys were capable of reading while receiving oral sex, now that is something I would not be able to do.. Well, I'm going through my journals now to find a fun memory to reshare with him. Thanks!


Men's nudie mags like Penthouse and Playboy have a long history of publishing erotic stories. Many of the sexiest novels in history were read by just as many, if not more, men than women. Cheap and easily available visual pornagraphy has largely usurped written erotica with men, but we are absolutely more than capable, and able, to enjoy written "porn".

Personally I've read a few sexually charged, amatuer short stories online that trump almost any piece of visual porn I've ever seen. Men enjoy sexting just like women. One of the hottest moments in my life, one that actually brought me close to the edge without even touching myself, was a text exchange I had with my wife while riding on a bus. But one of the main reasons why men turn to visuals over the written is that our sexuality, on the whole, is more flash in the pan than slow burn. It's not that we can't be turned on by the written word, it's just that a picture or video will simply help us get off faster.


----------



## 2009Flhtc (May 3, 2013)

I would love to get a sexy letter from my wife. We're both in our mid 50s and on our second marriage. To us there is making love and then there's sex. We both talk smack while having sex. It's not just visual or even physical. Some of the best sex we've had came after a good session of sexy talking. Reading sexy letters describing what we did or what I did that turned her on would be an extension of our erotic foreplay. Sex isn't a two course meal for us, it's a 5 or 6 course feast. 

Send your husband a letter, he'll love it.

Flhtc


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

As a woman I like to read about things that would be done to me, are men the same way? I could write the letter about things I have done for him but it would have way more detail if I describe things he has done to me to make me just beg for penetration. Which would be better?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Giro flee said:


> As a woman I like to read about things that would be done to me, are men the same way? I could write the letter about things I have done for him but it would have way more detail if I describe things he has done to me to make me just beg for penetration. Which would be better?


I have learned many many things on this site during the time I have been here, and one of the things that stands out the most is just how much about men women DON'T know. Sometimes I think women are more clueless about men than men are about women.

As to your question, for me, I would absolutely LOVE getting a letter like that, and it would be way better if it was detailing things I had done that got her all hot, wet, and wanted me. That accomplishes several things actually. It lets me know that she wants me, which to many men, that is a huge deal. It lets me know I was doing things the right way. It lets me know that I am good enough in bed that she remembers it in detail, and the bonus for you...it would make me want to do those things even more. Win win


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Giro flee said:


> I know that men are very visual but do they also like to read about sex? Over the years I have journaled about sexual encounters with my husband. Recently I thought about writing out one of those delicious memories and giving it to my husband. Is this something men would like? Just wondering...


I do very much. That would be incredibly hot.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Giro flee said:


> As a woman I like to read about things that would be done to me, are men the same way? I could write the letter about things I have done for him but it would have way more detail if I describe things he has done to me to make me just beg for penetration. Which would be better?


I would say if I had to chose what he had been able to do to you. With ALL the details.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Send him a letter in the mail. Wait for the smiles.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

? A text message does the same job


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Giro flee said:


> I know that men are very visual but do they also like to read about sex? Over the years I have journaled about sexual encounters with my husband. Recently I thought about writing out one of those delicious memories and giving it to my husband. Is this something men would like? Just wondering...


I'd love it, love it, love it!


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks so much guys. As an LD wife I really have to work at keeping sex important so I have started the letter and will include every little detail I can remember. Hopefully he'll be surprised and will love it.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

anotherguy said:


> but yeah - hand written letters are very, very nice. They dont have to be racy or anything - it really IS the thought that counts. It can be very flattering too - when someone takes the time to muse or reflect on their thoughts about their lives and generously share that with you.


It's been a while since I left my husband a hand-written note to find...some of the last ones I wrote, he taped to the back of our bedroom door. They're still there. A note I wrote last year, I hid in his shirt-pocket to find. He loved it. I'd kind of forgotten about that one until yesterday, when he texted me from work with the message "Feeling loved" and sent through a photo of that note. I gotta say, that note was butter-smooth lol. But I was taken aback that he not only had it with him at work but that he re-read during his day. And I loved that he shared that back with me; that he felt loved.

I have "The Book of Desires" which is simply a notebook which makes an appearance from time to time. I randomly leave it for him to find in the bedroom. In that book, I've written how I desire him...it's not all Batman utility belts, cat ears and whips either, desiring him occurs on various levels...but then, yes sometimes it is about the night before in his Batmobile and him being like catnip to me. These handwritten notes don't appear too often, which I think also adds to the fun of finding them.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Giro flee said:


> One more question, would it be better to write about an experience that was more about what I did for him or something about what he did for me to turn me to jelly?


If unsure, go with whatever will stoke his ego. But why not both 

You did xyz to me which melted me...so I want to do abc to you


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

One day I wrote small little lover letters, like a sentence or two long on 3m stick um pads. I did this early in the morning and spread them throughout her day. Like 1 was put on her work laptop screen, another on her ipad screen (in the cover), one in her lunch, one in a pocket of her back pack that I know she'd go into in the afternoon etc.

She got love notes throughout the day. She came home and after a long and passionate kiss, I asked "how many did you find?" "6"..."there's one more " and she took off tearing through her things. She couldn't find it. Finally we go to bed and she moves her pillows and there it is.

It took me all of 10 minutes to do this, but it made her feel SO special. People have to not forget to do these little things.

PS time to go write a love letter and sprits some cologne on it. I'll leave it on her pillow for when she gets home on Sunday.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I know I asked this question a long time ago, but I thought I would thank you for the input. I did write my husband a letter describing in very intricate detail how much I enjoyed making love with him. It seems that the connection in my brain for speech doesn't work very well while we are having sex. I try to do a lot of oohs, ahhs, and the like, but actual conversation is almost impossible for me. 

H loved the first letter so much I think he almost cried, he was definitely moved! I have written him four letters now, all several pages long on pretty stationary. He has kept them all. I think this really gave him a boost of confidence in his performance, he spends so much time and energy making sure I'm satisfied. 

Now even though I am still pretty nonverbal during sex, I think he really understands how much I truly enjoy being with him. It's also good therapy for this LD wife. A success for both of us.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Giro flee said:


> I know I asked this question a long time ago, but I thought I would thank you for the input. I did write my husband a letter describing in very intricate detail how much I enjoyed making love with him. It seems that the connection in my brain for speech doesn't work very well while we are having sex. I try to do a lot of oohs, ahhs, and the like, but actual conversation is almost impossible for me.
> 
> H loved the first letter so much I think he almost cried, he was definitely moved! I have written him four letters now, all several pages long on pretty stationary. He has kept them all. I think this really gave him a boost of confidence in his performance, he spends so much time and energy making sure I'm satisfied.
> 
> Now even though I am still pretty nonverbal during sex, I think he really understands how much I truly enjoy being with him. It's also good therapy for this LD wife. A success for both of us.


This makes me smile for you and your husband


----------



## X-B (Jul 25, 2013)

Your husband is a lucky man.


----------



## wanttofix (Jun 4, 2013)

Cute letters from girls when I was 10? Yes. Sexy letters? Not so much.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I've written my husband some HOT letters in the past.. oh he liked them ...but to be honest, I would have liked them MORE so...being on the receiving end of something like that (if I was to compare the 2 of us)....I get more turned on by the written word or his taking the time to do something like that.. which is not so much his "thing"...(shows by how few posts he has on TAM for instance)..

It was not so much erotica but more of reminiscing our past, where we are, and how deeply , intensely I wanted to take him to the limits..I thought it was  !! ... Sometimes I can't contain myself and just have to write it out... 

I would read them TO HIM right there in the flesh with all my expression ... so yeah...he'd prefer that...and it was always a grand time...I know these have boosted his confidence, he should be spoiled rotten actually... but he doesn't take me for granted.. so this is all good.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes, I would love more sexy letters from my wife....especially if they are sprayed with her perfume. I was once was asked to read something very erotic from a book....out loud....while she teased my naked stallion with feathers. I will never forget that day. 

Huge turn on!!!!!!


----------



## Rotorhead77 (Nov 7, 2013)

I think more men enjoy erotica than are willing to admit it, we just tend to enjoy a much more explicit erotica than women.

I have had online GF's write me stories, and enjoyed them. I know my wife enjoys writing... maybe I should suggest this to her, especially given the problem she has now with being touched.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I would


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

I would really enjoy it. I know she cares if she would take the time to hand write something!


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I write DH sex letters sometimes. I love the silly grin he gets on his face.


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

And texts aren't quite the same. Granted, getting a sext is nice. But more love and thought there with a letter!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

CalBanker said:


> And texts aren't quite the same. Granted, getting a sext is nice. But more love and thought there with a letter!


I would settle for a text as well.


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

Thound said:


> I would settle for a text as well.


Texts can have pics though!!! Yummy!!!


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

Giro flee said:


> I know that men are very visual but do they also like to read about sex? Over the years I have journaled about sexual encounters with my husband. Recently I thought about writing out one of those delicious memories and giving it to my husband. Is this something men would like? Just wondering...


Yes please!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

No. If you're going to spend an hour writing it why not take the time to do it.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'd drag my balls over two miles of broken glass to get a letter like that from my wife.


----------



## Rebfjecca (Nov 16, 2013)

him and I'll bet he'll look for more


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Women.....please DO write sexy letters to your husbands/boyfriends. We love when you do sexy stuff like this for us!


----------

